# Got Australian Citizenship - now what?



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Friends,
This is my first post  
I need help from you guys to get better idea on my concerns.

Basically I am Indian Born girl just got Australian Citizenship 
I have just submitted Australian Passport Application in AU Post and hoping to get it 10 working days. I have plans to travel to India in 3rd week of Nov2012 (for 6weeks). As a next step I am going to apply for Overseas Citizenship of India (OCI). However, I am confused in below points :

Processing Time for OCI (Overseas Citizen of India)
- 8 weeks for clearance of application + on an average 7 working days after re-submission of passport.


1> I think I will have to surrender my Indian Passport, correct?
It seems I will have to submit Form N?
If this is correct, when is the right time for me to submit this "Form N" and to whom?

2> Has anyone from this forum (Australia) applied for OCI here? 
How much time it took for you to get it? I am just concerned because my travel date (3rd week of Nov2012) seems very tight schedule.

3> I think at some point in OCI application process, I will have to post in my Australian (Foreign) passport, Form N (Renunciation of Indian Passport) and my Indian passport? Do they send Indian Passport back or destroy it? Do we get surrender certificate or something like that?

4> From a fee calculator :

Total Amount Payable (including OCI fee + ICWF FEE + PASSPORT SURRENDER FEE + SERVICE FEE (including GST) + COURIER FEE (including GST) + TRANSACTION FEE (including GST) + Total GST) coming up as A$ 458.05

This PASSPORT SURRENDER FEE ( $147) confuses me ....which I asked above in pt(3).


Thanks for your help in advance !

Aarti


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Friends, 
Can someone please help in understanding above concerns?


----------



## brisbane_new (Aug 29, 2012)

my time lines for OCI 
citizenship ceremony at Brisbane 14 August 2012
applied for Australian passport 22 august 
Australian passport received on 27 August 
applied OCI online 27 August 
applied for OCI , cancellation of indian passport at VFS Brisbane on 28th august 
(submitted the indian passport for cancellation at VFS along with oci application , paid $458.05 ) ,was advised it would take 8 weeks for processing 
photo is scanned on 28th 
SMS acknowledgment 29 th August (it would take 30 days after acknowledgment for processing )
need to submit the Australian passport after approval 
will update as status changes 


regards

from Brisbane


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Q. Got Australian Citizenship - now what?
A. Dance , balle balle balle balle .... (Atleast thats what I would do !!!


----------



## aussie_11 (Aug 25, 2012)

my time lines for OCI 
citizenship ceremony 14 August 2012
applied for Australian passport 15 august 
Australian passport received on 20 August 
applied OCI online 23 August 
applied for OCI , cancellation of indian passport at VFS on 23rd august 
(submitted the indian passport for cancellation at VFS along with oci application , paid $460
photo is scanned on 23rd
SMS acknowledgment 24th August (Just mentioned application received, nothing about timing )

Any Updates Guys?????:confused2:


----------



## brisbane_new (Aug 29, 2012)

Any Updates Guys?????:confused2:[/QUOTE]

Only update I have is under process as on 2nd september


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

So how would one do if he has to travel to India between cancellation of Indian passport and receiving OCI ? Any supplementary document is given ?


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your valuable response - brisbane_new and aussie_11

Firstly, congrats on getting citizenship and AU passport 

Can you please help me to explain in details exactly for below two steps (2 and3) ?

------------------
(1) applied OCI online 27 August
(2) applied for OCI , cancellation of indian passport at VFS Brisbane on 28th august
(submitted the indian passport for cancellation at VFS along with oci application , paid $458.05 ) ,was advised it would take 8 weeks for processing
(3) photo is scanned on 28th 

-------------------

Q1 - So after I submit my application online - what all documents I will have to carry with me and where (as im in Sydney)
Q2 - Exactly What I need to do to submit the indian passport for cancellation?
Q3 - What is this step 'photo is scanned' - where it is scanned and when?

Really appreciate if you can help me in clarifying my confusions 

- Aarti


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

oops, forgot to ask this -
Q4 - When we submit online application for OCI, do we need to attach any supporting doc to it?
Q5 - What all docs (original or attested ?) you have given at submission?

Thanks again 

Aarti


----------



## aussie_11 (Aug 25, 2012)

Aarti G said:


> Thanks a lot for your valuable response - brisbane_new and aussie_11
> 
> Firstly, congrats on getting citizenship and AU passport
> 
> ...


Q1 - So after I submit my application online - what all documents I will have to carry with me and where (as im in Sydney)

Find out local VFS office in sydney, keep your original Indian Pasport, Application form Part-A (you filled online) amd part-B you may have get it when you submit part-A. Part-B is hand filled form. Along with these docs you need to carry Australian passport and citizenship certificate original (and one photocopy of each self attested).

Q2 - Exactly What I need to do to submit the indian passport for cancellation?

I you have carefully read and filled the requested forms, one of them is passport cancellation/ indian citizen renounce form. you need to fill it, attach indian passport with application and submit along with your OCI application.

Q3 - What is this step 'photo is scanned' - where it is scanned and when?

Photo scan is High Commission's internal process. Once you submit your application, they (High Commission) will acknowledge
your application and give you tracking no. to trace progress of your application. When you trace it you will get your answer for this question.

They don't give any time framework, instead they saying check on website. typical indian style answer...
in regards the documents, you need one photocopy of indian passport (front and back page, self attested), photocopy of australian citizenship and australian passport (self attested) original indian passport, orginal australian citizenship certificate and passport. along with these documents you need two passport size photos (they are fussy about the photos size so better keep $15-$20 cash and they have photo machine in their office so you can get one from their if required)


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for info aussie_11 

Im completing Form - U ( http://www.vfs-in-au.net/pdf/Form U_250412.pdf)

At the top of this form it ask for "Ref No", what is this num? Where can I find it?
Is it same as the Registration No. which we get in part A eg "AUSSIxxxxxx"?

Please let me know soon.


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds ok. I used Registration No. (AUSSIxxxxxx) and submitted application @ VFS (Sydney).


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Legally you'd need to get an Indian Visa (visitor) for your AU Passport. Once you received your OCI you would no longer need visas for India. 

The OCI doesn't take effect till you get it so there isn't an interim visa in between that you get while it's processing. 

A few more things you can do with your AU passport:
1. Travel visa waiver (or upon arrival) to many countries
2. Apply for AU government jobs (Federal) now that you're an AU Citizen
3. Live and Work in New Zealand for as long as you wish (or just live, retire, etc, no need to work). 
4. Use the quicker line when you come back from an Overseas trip, they have to let you in 
5. Vote in elections and get a fine if you don't (register at the AEC website)



kb1983 said:


> So how would one do if he has to travel to India between cancellation of Indian passport and receiving OCI ? Any supplementary document is given ?


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

amaslam said:


> Legally you'd need to get an Indian Visa (visitor) for your AU Passport. Once you received your OCI you would no longer need visas for India.
> 
> The OCI doesn't take effect till you get it so there isn't an interim visa in between that you get while it's processing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your explanation, but I am still not clear. May be missing some step.

My doubt is that once your Indian passport is cancelled when you apply for OCI, which document you show while entering India ? Do you need to get a visa ?

I understand that once you get OCI, there exist no restriction in travelling in or out of India. But what before you get OCI ?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Legally at the time you lose your Indian PP but before OCI you only have AU Citizenship therefore to go to India you need an Indian visa. 



kb1983 said:


> Thanks for your explanation, but I am still not clear. May be missing some step.
> 
> My doubt is that once your Indian passport is cancelled when you apply for OCI, which document you show while entering India ? Do you need to get a visa ?
> 
> I understand that once you get OCI, there exist no restriction in travelling in or out of India. But what before you get OCI ?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

You need to get Indian Visa in this case since you are no more an Indian citizen. 



kb1983 said:


> Thanks for your explanation, but I am still not clear. May be missing some step.
> 
> My doubt is that once your Indian passport is cancelled when you apply for OCI, which document you show while entering India ? Do you need to get a visa ?
> 
> I understand that once you get OCI, there exist no restriction in travelling in or out of India. But what before you get OCI ?


----------

